# frida



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2009)

di Lavinia Capogna 


La vita e le opere della pittrice messicana Frida Kahlo continuano ad esercitare un grandissimo fascino artistico e un forte impatto emotivo. Molto probabilmente questa donna coraggiosa sarà ricordata nei tempi a venire come la più grande pittrice del Novecento. Visse appena 47 anni in uno dei paesi più belli del mondo, il Messico, e la sua passione fu la politica: comunista dichiarata prese parte a tutte le lotte pacifiche e i fermenti a difesa dei molti oppressi e poverissimi della grande nazione centroamericana. Suo padre, Wilhelm Kahlo, a cui fu molto legata affettivamente, era un simpatico ungherese, ebreo, amante della letteratura e della musica. Molto bello è il ritratto del padre che Frida dipinse nel 1951 e la scritta che si legge in alto: una dichiarazione di grande affetto. Nato nel 1872 a Baden Baden, località di villeggiatura a quei tempi di gran moda, a 19 anni aveva lasciato la Germania, in cui viveva, per il Messico. Non era ricco ed esercitò vari mestieri, tra cui il commesso in una libreria, con alterna fortuna, poi divenne un fotografo di talento e probabilmente ispirò alla figlia Frida un certo modo di " inquadrare " l'immagine. Sua madre, Matilde Calderon y Gonzales, figlia di una messicana e di un indios, era nata a Oaxaca, antichissima città azteca. Gli indios, cioè i discendenti delle antiche civiltà americane, sterminati dagli spagnoli nel 1500 e ridotti in schiavitù, sono i veri nativi del continente americano. Il razzismo da parte di molti bianchi, discendenti da spagnoli, inglesi, irlandesi, francesi, tedeschi, italiani ecc.ecc. verso gli indios è una drammatica eredità della scoperta o dell'invasione dell'America su cui, come si sa, approdò il genovese Cristoforo Colombo il 14 ottobre 1492, al comando di Ferdinando ed Isabella di Spagna, i cattolicissimi sovrani di quella che allora era la prima potenza europea. Appena giunto in Messico Wilhelm Kahlo cambiò il suo nome in Guillermo e dopo un primo matrimonio da cui restò vedovo si sposò con Matilde nel 1898. I due sposi ebbero quattro figli e Frida ( il cui nome originario era Frieda, un nome assai usuale in Germania che discende dalla parola " Fried " che significa ' pace ' e che lei, da adulta, cambiò in Frida per contestare la politica nazista della Germania ) fu la figlia più vivace e ribelle dei quattro. Nata il 6 luglio 1907 Magdalena Carmen Frieda Kahlo y Calderon fu una bimba di grande intelligenza e coraggio. Quando aveva solo quattro anni in Messico vi fu la rivoluzione di Emiliano Zapata che poi nel 1919 venne tradito da alcuni compagni ed ucciso. Il popolo disse: " Zapata è fuggito con il suo cavallo bianco ed è andato a vivere in Arabia ". Il Messico fu al centro di grandi fermenti socialisti e comunisti, di lotte agrarie e contadine e vi abitarono intellettuali di grande valore
A sei anni Frida si ammalò di poliomelite e questa malattia, per cui allora non esisteva il vaccino, le diede problemi al piede destro. A 15 anni Frida si innamorò di uno studente, Alejandro Gomez Aria. Erano insieme il tragico e funesto giorno in cui Frida diciassettenne si trovò su un autobus che si scontrò con un trenino. La sicurezza stradale in quel tempo a Città del Messico era molto poca e l'incidente, che ebbe una dinamica terrificante, provocò alcuni morti e molti feriti di cui la più grave fu Frida. Sia lei che Alejandro raccontarono l'incidente, da cui il fidanzato di Frida uscì fisicamente indenne ma chiaramente sconvolto. Per mesi Frida restò in ospedale tra la vita e la morte e il suo unico conforto era scrivere bellissime lettere ad Alejandro. Le conseguenze di questo incidente tormentarono Frida per tutta la vita, subì una ventina di operazioni e provò sofferenze indicibili. Nonostante questo Frida amò appassionatamente la vita e seppe trovare la sua strada: la pittura.
Il primo quadro che dipinse, molto bello, fu un autoritratto che donò ad Alejandro. Il loro amore era finito ma l'amicizia restò per tutta la vita. Frida si dedicò con passione alla pittura e nonostante il dolore fisico e psichico dei postumi dell'incidente continuò ad essere una ragazza ribelle, anticonformista e vivacissima come era stata prima. Una foto di famiglia la ritrae abbigliata come un ragazzo, con i capelli neri cortissimi e un'aria scanzonata. Di certo non doveva essere ' facile ' nel centro America degli anni Venti abbigliarsi in modo tanto inusuale. Frida era bella: nei suoi tratti si mescolavano quelli slavi del padre e quelli indios della madre, aveva una dolcezza intensa e si ritrasse nei quadri meno bella di quanto appare nelle fotografie. Alla fine degli anni Venti si innamorò del famoso pittore Diego Rivera e si sposarono nel 1929. Rivera era un uomo alto, grasso, imponente, che andava in giro con dei vecchi pantaloni, una camicia stinta, un cappello comprato chissà quando, era un temperamento geniale, allegro, irruento, famoso per essere un grande conquistatore di donne bellissime e un comunista appassionato. Frida fece amicizia con molti artisti ed intellettuali, amici di Diego, tra cui Tina Modotti, nata a Udine, attrice in piccoli ruoli a Hollywood, compagna di un noto leader comunista messicano e che aveva in comune con Frida il talento artistico, la passione sociale e una grande intelligenza. Tina diventerà una famosa fotografa. Frida seppe esprimere nelle sue opere il dolore, la morte- temi di solito evitati, rimossi, con uno stile singolarissimo e unico. I Surrealisti capeggiati da André Breton la scambiarono per una di loro ma Frida non apparteneva a nessuna scuola e come Giordano Bruno, il filosofo cinquecentesco, avrebbe potuto definirsi " Accademico di nulla Accademia " ! 
Penso che l'impatto con i quadri di Frida dal vivo debba essere immenso tanto forte è quello con le riproduzioni sui libri che sono solo un pallidissimo riflesso delle opere pittoriche. Molte opere di Frida sono autoritratti. A chi le chiese perché ritraesse soprattutto se stessa rispose: " Dipingo me stessa perché trascorro molto tempo da sola e perché sono il soggetto che conosco meglio " ( dalla rivista " Asì, Mexico " del 17 marzo 1945 ). Nel primo autoritratto, quello donato ad Alejandro, dipinto a soli 19 anni, Frida si ritrae in modo quasi rinascimentale, l'espressione dei begli occhi neri è attenta, seria, profonda e dolce, pare che si rivolga direttamente all'amato. Nell'autoritratto " Il tempo vola " del 1929 è netto il richiamo alle sue origini indios: indossa la collana pre-colombiana che ha in una nota fotografia che le scattò nel 1931 Imogen Cunningham. In " Autoritratto con collana " (1933 ) Frida ha un'aria quasi sorpresa, ironicamente si dipinge con le sopracciglie folte e ravvicinate e con una lieve peluria sul labbro superiore- quasi a voler sfidare gli stereotipi della donna levigata, truccata e hollywoodiana della sua generazione. Molto sconvolgente è " Autoritratto con collana di spine " ( 1940 ) , delicatissimo è invece l'Autoritratto dedicato a Lev Trozkij, che fu uno dei vari amori di Frida. In questo ritratto Frida ha in mano una struggente lettera d'amore per il leader sovietico in esilio. Infatti durante il matrimonio con Diego Rivera il pittore fu notoriamente molto infedele nonostante amasse molto la moglie e anche Frida ebbe alcune relazioni, sia con uomini che con donne. Diego non era geloso delle donne che Frida amava ma si dichiarava capace di sparare agli uomini che corteggiavano sua moglie, anche se ovviamente non lo fece mai !. Nel '39 i due coniugi si separarono e Frida si ritrasse in " Le due Frida " in cui rappresenta due 'se stesse' che si tengono per mano. Nel '40 si ritrasse vestita da uomo con i capelli corti e le forbici in mano. Come è noto i capelli hanno una fortissima valenza simbolica: le donne ebree del mondo antico dovevano coprirsi i capelli e le suore cattoliche, per fare due esempi, devono tagliarli perché ,da sempre, furono considerati elemento di bellezza e di seduzione. In alto del quadro Frida scrisse con la sua chiarissima e bella calligrafia le parole di una canzonetta messicana: " Vedi se t'amavo era per i tuoi capelli; adesso che sei rapata non ti amo più " e sotto disegnò un pentagramma con le note musicali. Frida soffrì tanto dalla separazione da Diego che nel dicembre del '39 i due si risposarono di nuovo. Frida avrebbe desiderato molto avere un figlio o una figlia con Diego ma l'incidente che aveva avuto a diciassette anni le impedì di portare a termine le gravidanze, sembra che restò incinta due o tre volte ma abortì spontaneamente. Ogni volta che non portava a termine una gravidanza per Frida era un dolore. In un quadro, molto sconvolgente, rappresentò un parto. Dal '44 fu costretta a portare un busto d'acciaio e dipinse " La colonna rotta " in cui rappresentò il suo stato. Nel quadro il dolore non è solo fisico ma anche spirituale e i chiodi che le trafiggono il volto fanno immediatamente pensare ad una crocifissione. Nel '46 si ritrasse come un cerbiatto ferito, metà donna, metà cerbiatto, ispirata forse dal cerbiatto Granizo che viveva con lei e Diego nella bellissima " Casa Azzurra " , costruita da Guillermo Kahlo e in cui i due coniugi abitavano. Forse nessuna pittrice ha saputo rappresentare con tanta grazia e pudore l'amore tra due donne come Frida nell'opera " Due nudi nel bosco " ( 1951 ) dedicata all'amica e famosa attrice messicana Dolores Del Rio: nel quadro Frida è seduta e accarezza il collo di una giovane donna che invece è distesa e appoggia delicatamente la testa alla sua gamba. Il paesaggio è sospeso tra cielo e terra, magico e primordiale. Per tutta la vita Frida e Diego lottarono in difesa degli oppressi e undici giorni prima di morire la pittrice volle recarsi, nonostante il parere contrario dei medici, ad una manifestazione contro la caduta in Guatemala del governo democratico di Jacobo Arbenz Guzman, caduta provocata dalla Cia statunitense. Una foto la ritrae con uno sguardo intenso in mezzo a tanta gente. Il 13 luglio 1954, pochi giorni dopo aver compiuto 47 anni, Frida morì. La " Casa Azzurra ", meta di migliaia e migliaia di visitatori, è rimasta intatta, così come volle Diego Rivera che la lasciò al Messico. E' una casa meravigliosa, semplice e bellissima, con muri colorati, luce e sole, piena di vita e di forza interiore come la sua proprietaria: Frida Kahlo.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Aprile 2009)

non riesco a leggere tutto perchè mi si incrociano gli occhietti santi ma si percepisce dai suoi quadri una passione e delle sensazioni così vive...


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non riesco a leggere tutto perchè mi si incrociano gli occhietti santi ma si percepisce dai suoi quadri una passione e delle sensazioni così vive...


 e tanta sofferenza fisica e non


----------



## Grande82 (9 Aprile 2009)

i suoi autoritratti sono come un'autobiografia...


----------



## Old reale (9 Aprile 2009)

Frida kahlo mi inquieta.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  nemmeno Bosch può tanto...


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> Frida kahlo mi inquieta....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 è che frida ti fa sentire quanto ha sofferto ....bosh è giusto un viaggio nell'incubo


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2009)

*Oracolo!*



Minerva ha detto:


> è che frida ti fa sentire quanto ha sofferto ....bosh è giusto un viaggio nell'incubo


----------



## Old reale (9 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è che frida ti fa sentire quanto ha sofferto ....bosh è giusto un viaggio nell'incubo


 hai ragione....Frida (non fosse altro perchè lei è la protagonista) è dentro l'opera, Bosch più un narratore...
piazziamone qualcosa, và...
chiamami Gomez, querida


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tanta sofferenza fisica e non


sì, quella trasuda da molte sue opere.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Frida è vitalissima nella sua sofferenza... nei suoi quadri trovo la gioia di vivere unita al dolore più forte. E' unica!


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Frida è vitalissima nella sua sofferenza... nei suoi quadri trovo la gioia di vivere unita al dolore più forte. E' unica!


 sembra ti procuri gioia (non so che altro termine usare) vedere i suoi quadri...


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

è una donna che in 47 anni  ha provato passioni e sofferenze per due vite almeno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una donna che in 47 anni ha provato passioni e sofferenze per due vite almeno


Ma credi che avesse proprio quei baffi?


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

te ne approfitti perché sono sparita e non posso risponderti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> te ne approfitti perché sono sparita e non posso risponderti


 Non dirmi che non te lo sei chiesto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

A Brera c'è un bel quadro tra i Tiziano (non ricordo se è di Tiziano) di un tizio che è abbigliato con dei pantaloni di velluto rosso con ..ehm ...il ...battacchio fuori in una specie di preservativo di velluto e di dimensioni notevoli...
Il quadro è bello ma ...si ride alle lacrime immaginando come volesse vantarsi...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

Pero' i baffi li aveva eccome...


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' i baffi li aveva eccome...


 tutte le messicane li hanno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutte le messicane li hanno








   sei Tiziano Ferro!!!


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2009)




----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


>


 è veramente singolare come assomigli a Salma Hayek...


----------

